# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H11a Tree

## Dibran

Hi all,

So 23andme places me as H11a for my MtDNA. Currently testing with living DNA. Given how broad H11a is, are there any further sublcades that branched from it?

Just curious, if LivingDNA will provide more specificity. I also cant seem to find anything else on it. Cultures it was possibly associated with etc.

----------


## Wheal

I've looked quite a bit for more on H11a and can't find much either. My dad's maternal line must have been H11a, and earliest I've found was 1700's in North Carolina.

----------


## Fire Haired14

I know a lot about H11a. It's primarily found in Balto-Slavic countries and has experienced some very recent expansions, like maybe in the last 3,000 years. Two common subclades are H11a2a2 and H11a1.

----------


## Dibran

> I know a lot about H11a. It's primarily found in Balto-Slavic countries and has experienced some very recent expansions, like maybe in the last 3,000 years. Two common subclades are H11a2a2 and H11a1.


LivingDNA backtracked me to H and ancestry wegene prediction said H7a1b. So confused lol.

----------


## Wheal

It's what we love to hate

----------


## Dibran

> It's what we love to hate


Not sure I follow?

----------


## Wheal

Sorry, Dibran, I should have made my comment more clear. We love to hate the changes in our assigned subgroups. Some of the kits I manage have changed several times. So I have a love/hate relationship with, I suppose, testing companies.

----------


## Fire Haired14

> LivingDNA backtracked me to H and ancestry wegene prediction said H7a1b. So confused lol.


One company says H7a1b, one says H11a? Weird. If you send me your raw data I'll be able to resolve the issue.

----------


## Dibran

> One company says H7a1b, one says H11a? Weird. If you send me your raw data I'll be able to resolve the issue.


Well It was with ancestry that it predicted H71b with wegene. Which as I understand from other users should not be taken seriously. Yet others say it is accurate 50/50. Wegene even predicted Ydna as L1029 yet I am negative for all downstream clades of Z283 on LivingDNA. Doing Yelite now(should be done end of year) and Y67 with Ftdna, so I can interface my yelite results and participate in the project. Hopefully this becomes clear with time. Inbox me your email. I can send it to you.

----------

